# Newly diagnosed and very depressed



## kristeen (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
I am glad I have found this forum, as I am hoping some of my questions can be answered, and that I can find some emotional support, which I am really missing at the moment.
Last week, after two years of being ill and unable to work, with doctors basically saying there was nothing wrong with me, I was diagnosed with high blood pressure, high cholesterol and Type 2 diabetes, with sugar levels of 24. I have been given medication for blood pressure and Metformin for the diabetes, and amitryptline for chronic migraine. I feel totally overwhelmed by it all, and so ill. 
I am finding it really hard to know what to eat, as I need to lose weight as well, and am getting upset over really silly things, like not being able to have my Manuka honey, which I take every day, and knowing what to drink, since I have never drunk low calorie drinks, as I don't want to have artificial sweeteners like aspartame. Also, what happens at family gatherings and parties where all the food seems not appropriate for me? I love cooking and food, especially for my family, and it all seems to have gone now. I know this is trivial in the whole scheme of things, but my husband doesn't seem to want to be involved or understand at all, I don't want to bother my children with my problems, and I have no friends. I would really appreciate any help or advice. I feel very depressed, and wonder if I am going to be able to have any quality of life ever again. Sorry to have gone on a bit. Thank you.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 10, 2010)

Rest assured it will settle down.......

Its a shame you feel your family cant share the burden.......

Stick around here, theres lots of type 2 ppl who know it all...........


----------



## scootdevon (Aug 10, 2010)

*Welcome to the forum Kristeen,soz to hear you've been through the mill etc, as a type 2 myself I dont do diet drinks myself so i stick with water (2 ltrs) a day and i oven bake most food instead of frying it, i gave up smoking last year before i was diagnosed & i go to the gym 3 times a week to get fitter and lose some weight, sadly i havent lost any so im upping my gym regime lol remember no question to silly & you will get the support u need on here as were a lovely bunch of peeps.  *


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Kristeen, welcome to the forum  This is a very friendly and supportive place, so please feel free to ask any questions you may have - nothing is considered 'silly' here (I once asked a question about nostrils!).

There's a lot to take in at first, but here are some links to get you started:

Maggie Davey's letter to newly diagnosed Type 2s:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=5836

and also Jennifer's good advice:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=5835

Plus, a book I always recommend, as do many others here: Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker (amazon link)

As for food, I'd recommend getting a book about the GL (Glycaemic Load) diet. You can have a healthy, varied diet, it just takes planning and a bit of compromise here and there. Nothing is forbidden, but common sense needs to be applied for 'treats'!

Here are links to a couple of good books I found useful and well written:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=7719

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=7337


----------



## Copepod (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Kristeen & welcome. A couple of practical suggestions:
- A low sugar soft drink you might like - lime or lemon juice squeezed into water, fizzy, iced, whatever you prefer. 
- Remember it's not about avoiding all sugar, just about being sensible eg it might be possible to spread your manuka honey intake throughout the day, preferably with meals, rather than having it all at one go.


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello Kristeen,

Welcome to the forum. It is early days for you, I know. But with a bit of luck and a bit of effort there is good reason to hope that everything will turn out for the best.

As others have said, don't think of diabetes as stopping you from having what you like. What it will do, (or should) is suggest a new way of thinking about food which may result in a healthier and happier you.

Good luck!

Andy


----------



## am64 (Aug 10, 2010)

hello and welcome to the forum x
firstly BIG hugs coming your way ...you are not alone in your feelings ...being dx is a huge shock and very confusing . we've all been there at some stage. 

the main thing in my opinion is MODERATION try not to do everything at once. once you start to get those levels down you will also begin to feel much better x 

this place is very supportive ..have a good look around then ask any questions you wish ...nothing is regarded silly here good luck x


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Kristeen,

Would it help if your husband went on a course with you? Mine is going with me shortly. I thought mine wasn't interested - but apparently he had been caring and I had been sharp with my answers so he stopped asking. we have sorted this now. - it takes us a while to get used to having db and it is easy to misjudge those around us as not caring - but maybe they just don't understand and don't know how to ask.


----------



## kristeen (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you to you all for your kind and very helpful advice. It has made me a little more optimistic, and I will try to be more positive, and accept it is early days yet. I have to gradually increase my Metformin from one to three over the next few days, and I will try and look forward to feeling a little better.


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thats the spirit - chin up.
Remember everyone on is here is always there to support and help.
I have only been on here since June and feel well supported and totally encouraged.


----------



## Steff (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi there and a warm welcome to the forum, you have made a big step coming on here and hopefully we will be able to help you out where we can, all of us at some point have been down and it is awful but generally coming on here cheers you up xx

Welcome onboard.


----------



## kristeen (Aug 10, 2010)

*Another question - sorry!*

I am sorry to be a nuisance, but just one more question for now: I have been given urine testing strips as the doctor says I don't need blood testing meter etc. but how often should I test at first (he has onyl given me 30) and how can I keep an eye on what I can and can't eat. I have read the open letter, and all the other information, and it seems those people were able to quite quickly build up a picture of what foods they could tolerate and not; should I be testing several times a day after meals, or do you think I need to get myself a meter so I can test? I am really confused. 
Thank you.....and sorry, again!


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 10, 2010)

I would say a meter certainly helps initially - but gp's are often reluctant to prescribe.
I am not sure about urine strips as never used them, but someone will help shortly I am sure.
I think I have learnt that if we need to keep costs down (and meter strips are very expensive) it is good to first get an idea of what you can and can't eat and then unfortunately we may have to settle for minimum testing afterwards - I know we shouldn't have to though.
I don't know if your GP will prescribe - if they will go for it!


----------



## tracey w (Aug 10, 2010)

HI, welcome,

you have been given lots of great advice, I know things will seem overwhelming at first,

just wanted to say welcome and hope you start to feel better soon now you are on medication


----------



## thedame (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Kristeen

Welcome to the forum and well done for having the courage to post your feelings - it must have been very difficult for you.

I know you must be in panic mode right now and feel really scared but the news you have been given is not the disaster it seems right now - it is the reason why you have been feeling so bad for so long. It will take time for you to get your head round things and for the meds to work but you can ask anything in here - there is always someone around to share your fears and questions with.

I had a level of 19 when my GP did a pin prick test on me before giving me, quite brutally, the news that I was diabetic. This she took after giving me a "wee" stick to use! I was given a tub of the sticks to use for a couple of weeks while they waited for a blood test to be done - took a couple of weeks to get the result back int hose days. Once I had the formal diagnosis of Type 2, I was encouraged to get a meter to test with and my strips and needles were prescribed free of charge.

Your GP should have told you how oftent to use the sticks- I had to use every morning- fist wee of the daya nd mid stream and record the results. If you haven't been given guidance and not been asked to make a second appointment to discuss the results, then I would get back on to the surgery and ask for this.

Most importantly though, don't panic- things will get better as the fog clears in your head! Big hugs to you xxxxxxx


----------



## ladyengineer (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Kristeen

Being diagnosed is depressing and it feels like a big burden. It's taken me six months of facing it ostrich style (head well and truely in the ground) before coming to terms that this is something only I can do something about. I'm sure that most people have a similar story. 

There are no overnight solutions and you have to take one step at a time for me the first was having breakfast. It doesn't sound like much but it's a habit I've gotten into. If you try and deal with it all at once it is going to overwhelm you so take tiny steps.

That's my tupence worth for now 

L


----------



## wallycorker (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Kristeen,

I'm a non-insulin dependent Type 2 myself diagnosed nearly ten years ago. I've sorted out ny situation by cutting back dramatically on the starchy carbohydrate that I eat - i.e. cereals, bread, potatoes, pasta, rice, pizza etc. In such cases doing that usually leads to a big reduction in blood glucose levels and very quickly too.

You can read details of how I changed my diet via the link below:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=6435

As a non-insulin dependent Type 2, I have found that a tremendous amount is achievable quite simply by making a few dietary changes.

Good luck and best wishes - John


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Kristeen

Hope you are not feeling overwhelmed by information. Take it steady. You will get there.

Not sure about the strips you have been given (as things might be different for T2), but I suspect they might be ketostix or similar. If that's the case they would be measuring ketones in your urine, which appear if your blood glucose levels have been high for a while and you body has been metabolising fat. They won't measure blood glucose as such, but ketones are a bit nasty and should be avoided.

I have heard that good advice for newly diagnosed T2s is to attempt to reduce their blood glucose levels (as Wallycorker says this is often possible by reducing the amount of carbohydrate eaten) but to do so quite *gradually*. I'm not sure what 'gradually' really means, but I understand that if you have had bgs in the teens for some time and then crash straight down to 4-6mmol/l levels over a week, that in itself can cause stress to your fine blood vessels. Some T2s also seem to experience symptoms of hypoglycaemia (low blood sugar) if their levels drop to a more 'normal' range quickly, even if their bgs are not critically low (below 4 mmol/l). Symptoms might include dizziness, sweating, confusion, trembling, tingling lips. This appears to be due to the body setting it's warning system at a higher level if bgs have been running high for some time. It can take a short time for your 'switch' to reset itself.

Cheers
M


----------



## PhilT (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Kristeen, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2010)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> ...Not sure about the strips you have been given (as things might be different for T2), but I suspect they might be ketostix or similar. If that's the case they would be measuring ketones in your urine, which appear if your blood glucose levels have been high for a while and you body has been metabolising fat. They won't measure blood glucose as such, but ketones are a bit nasty and should be avoided.
> ...



I think it's unlikely they would be ketone/ketostix as ketones are not normally a problem for Type 2s unless they are on insulin. They are most likely diastix, which show positive for glucose when levels are usually above 10 mmol/l (the renal threshold for glucose). The doctor is probably just being a bit of a cheapskate!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 11, 2010)

@Northener - Ah! OK thanks for that! I'd not heard of them... I'll pop back into my little T1 hole in the corner now


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2010)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> @Northener - Ah! OK thanks for that! I'd not heard of them... I'll pop back into my little T1 hole in the corner now



They got a lot of publicity round here a while ago when we were all out using them to test whether we were being served full sugar drinks in bars and restaurants when asking for diet!


----------

